# Sony Vaio Boot menu?



## prissypooh23

Hello, i recently bought a new computer. It's a Sony Vaio and its using Windows 8 as it's operating system. I have a cd that i need to use for work and to do so i have to restart and get to the boot menu to load my cd but when i restart i don't have the option! It's a Vaio E series, and i've read several forums and tried pressing f2,f9,f10,f11,f12 a million times and they don't work. When i restart it just says Vaio and no option for the boot menu it just loads to my regular operating system. I am desperate for help because I need this computer for work and Sony tech support wants to charge me 100$ for help.. which is ridiculous. I spoke to my job and they think its the new Windows 8 which really makes me despise windows 8 now, but i'm not sure if that could be if i cant even load the boot or bios menu when restarting.. Is there any way to get to this boot menu?! Any help is greatly appreciated =]


----------



## spunk.funk

Why do you need to boot the computer with a boot CD for work? If you are accessing a CD, just go to Computer or Explorer and double click the CD/DVD drive with the disc in it. 
If you need to use a boot CD, when you first boot up, On the Sony logo screen you should see a message to *press (key) to enter Setup*. This is could be *F2, F1 or F3 *keys*.* Once in the Bios Go to *Boot options* and use your arrow key to change the boot order for CD rom drive to be first boot device. Put in your bootable CD and restart the computer. You should see the message, P*ress Any Key to Boot From CD/DVD*. If not, the disc is not bootable, CD drive is not first boot device, or the CD drive is not reading this particular disc. Try using the disc in a different computer to see if it boots.


----------



## prissypooh23

spunk.funk said:


> Why do you need to boot the computer with a boot CD for work? If you are accessing a CD, just go to Computer or Explorer and double click the CD/DVD drive with the disc in it.
> If you need to use a boot CD, when you first boot up, On the Sony logo screen you should see a message to *press (key) to enter Setup*. This is could be *F2, F1 or F3 *keys*.* Once in the Bios Go to *Boot options* and use your arrow key to change the boot order for CD rom drive to be first boot device. Put in your bootable CD and restart the computer. You should see the message, P*ress Any Key to Boot From CD/DVD*. If not, the disc is not bootable, CD drive is not first boot device, or the CD drive is not reading this particular disc. Try using the disc in a different computer to see if it boots.


I have to use a boot CD because it basically runs off its own operating system, I dont think it's a boot CD, but i have to boot the computer to load the CD and the thing that puzzles me the most is when i restart the computer it doesn't give that option (press (key) to enter setup) option at all! so im like uuuuuuuuuuuuh really, it's a brand new computer and it has windows 8... I don't think the operating system could be causing the issue but I don't know what else could be.. i have a hp with windows 7 and i press f9 and i cant get to the boot menu but with this sony vaio with windows 8 it doensn't allow me :/


----------



## spunk.funk

A computers boot menu is in the Bios of the computer and not part of the OS, so it doesn't matter If Windows 8, Linux or another OS is on the computer. Did you try the *F2, F1 or F3* keys? If the CD you want to run is _Not_ a Boot CD, then changing the boot order is not going to help you. Have you tried running the CD in Windows?


----------



## endofallthings

Spunk,

Did you not read what she read? As you should know with the new Sony Viaos with Win8 it does not give the usual to enter this hit fxx....I assumed you would have known this by your creds that you show....Guess not. Anyone else have anything intelligent to post on this issue?


----------



## OldGrayGary

Hi all


Many new Vaio models running Windows 8 use the F2 key. Since Windows 8 boots so quickly, and since the new UEFI/Bios systems are faster in general, it can be difficult to bring up the Setup screen. Try continuously tapping the F2 key just after pushing the power button to power up the computer.

View Document

Best of luck
. . . Gary


P.S. ... the F2 key will work best if you have completely shutdown Windows 8 and powered off. I don't think it will work well - if at all - when resuming from hibernation.

P.S. #2 -- apologies: I didn't realize this thread was quite so old!


----------



## spunk.funk

The most intelligent thing I can post about this thread is that the OP last posted in it at the end of November last year and they haven't been back.


----------



## joeten

Thread now closed


----------

